

Is Twitter Dividing The Happy From The Unhappy? - JCB_K
http://mashable.com/2011/03/15/is-twitter-dividing-the-happy-from-the-unhappy

======
JCB_K
_If there are any Twitter API developers looking for a Nobel Prize-worthy
challenge, now would be the time to devise an app that could bring the two
factions together in a state of semi-contentedness._

I guess that's an app which Twitter would like, seeing their recent developer
news.

